# earthly eyrie



## cecelle1

hi!
do you know how to translate this into french: "Meanwhile,in our earthly eyrie". I just don't understand what it means!


----------



## rsweet

If you can find the word in French for a high eagle's (or other raptor) nest, this would help. When I look up "eyrie" in my dictionary, all I can find is "aire." That doesn't sound right.  

So I'm thinking the translation would be something like "______ terrestre."


----------



## damibarn

For the word eyrie, depending on the context, there is three possible meanings:
*1* *:* the nest of a bird on a cliff or a mountaintop
*2* _obsolete_ *:* a brood of birds of prey
*3* *:* an elevated often secluded dwelling, structure, or position

As earthly means terrestrial, you can probably find the right translation. My guess would be that they are talking about some safe place on earth, or a "nid terrestre" or any of those: maison, foyer, refuge terrestre...


----------



## cecelle1

I came up with "perchoir terrestre" does it make sense to you?


----------



## Cath.S.

Pourquoi pas _nid d'aigle terrestre_ ?


----------



## cecelle1

pas mal nid d'aigle terrestre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Autocritique :
il faut que le contexte soit clair, sinon terrestre peut sembler qualifier aigle...


----------



## damibarn

Il faudrait le contexte, mais je ne crois pas que nid d'aigle terrestre soit approprié puisqu'il semble évident que les aigles sont des animaux terrestres... De plus, leurs nids ne sont pas terrestres, mais plutôt en altitude... Enfin, pour parler de nid d'aigle, il faut que le sujet du texte soit les aigles. Sinon, il s'agit vraisemblablement d'une image.

Alors j'opterais donc pour perchoir terrestre si je dois me prononcer sans avoir le contexte, ou refuge terrestre.


----------



## cap_diamant

Would it make sense to talk about our "tour d'ivoire" ?


----------



## damibarn

Peut-être, mais là, il faudrait vraiment le contexte pour se prononcer... "tour d'ivoire" faisant référence à un endroit intouchable...


----------



## jann

doesn't "tour d'ivoire" have (slightly negative) connotations in French similar to "ivory tower" in English??  If so, that doesn't really seem to line up properly with  "eyrie"...


----------



## rsweet

It it helps you look at all possibilities, "eyrie" in English can refer to any place that's perched high and kind of isolated -- a house, a writer's garret, etc.


----------



## cecelle1

c'est vrai qu'il s'agit d'une image et effectivement en français tour d'ivoir me semble bien approprié, bravo


----------



## cecelle1

dans le contexte, le personnage explique comment une fois à la maison elle et sa soeur dans leur "earthly eyrie" jouent à se déguiser


----------



## rsweet

Then "ivory tower" doesn't really work here.


----------



## cecelle1

dommage c'était un bon raccourci.comment traduire ça alors? pas évident


----------



## damibarn

Selon l'histoire, tour d'ivoire pourrait toujours convenir si les deux soeurs se sentent à l'abris et intouchables, donc ne se préoccupent de rien lorsqu'elles sont à la maison... Quoi que nous utilisons plutôt tout d'ivoire pour quelqu'un de hautain et intouchable... mais peut-être que par analogie, le terme pourrait être utilisé.


----------



## damibarn

À moins que l'auteur ne fasse référence à une partie de la maison qui serait en quelque sorte le refuge des deux soeurs, leur petit coin bien à elles. S'il s'agissait d'une cabane dans un arbre ou du grenier (un endroit perché) par exemple, cela pourrait expliquer l'utilisation du terme "earthly eyrie". Mais il faudrait alors réfléchir à une traduction équivalente...


----------



## Randisi

Could the entire planet Earth, floating out in space, be the eyrie?


----------



## cecelle1

no I think it reffers to the girl's room only.


----------



## jann

why, again, do you want to avoid the word "aire"?  it is indeed the proper translation for "eyrie", the place the eagle builds its nest.  (check the TLF, see the def B for the feminine form, esp the quote in B.7)

I assure you that the word "eyrie" is not common in English; there are many people who would have to look it up in the dictionary to know what it means.  It's poetic to use it in English... gives you the idea of an airy perch on top of the world where the little girls are queens of whatever they want to do.

Edit:  PS, you are correct that it is referring just to the girls' bedroom, or "salle de jeux" or whatever the particular room in the house is.


----------



## bunnie

Couldn't we just say "aire terrestre" as aire = nid d'aigle?


----------



## RuK

Sometimes I find I have to translate a metaphore with a completely different image. Have you thought of "notre jardin secret"?


----------



## cecelle1

I think I'll go for "aire terrestre" thank you all!


----------



## Keigan

Aire terrestre est trop drabe...

J'aime beaucoup "jardin secret"!


----------



## cap_diamant

Je comprends que l'idée consiste à définir un endroit retiré où il fait bon s'isoler pour jouer. Il y a cet aspect de refuge mais aussi de lumière je dirais, sinon j'aurais parlé de tanière ou de repaire mais c'est probablement trop sombre, trop peu ludique. Je vois une chambre d'enfants, lumineuse, aménagée sous les combles. Il nous faudrait justement une idée lumineuse... (sourire)

Il s'agit d'un espace restreint qui leur appartient, comme la planète du petit Prince, mais je comprends que la narratice est l'une des deux soeurs, donc elle s'exprime forcément avec des mots d'enfants. Earthly réfère à quelque chose de naturel. Je conclue en suggérant de parler de grotte. Certaines se trouvant haut perchées, à flanc de montagne.


----------



## cap_diamant

Finalement, j'aime bien aussi jardin secret.


----------



## rsweet

damibarn said:


> À moins que l'auteur ne fasse référence à une partie de la maison qui serait en quelque sorte le refuge des deux soeurs, leur petit coin bien à elles. S'il s'agissait d'une cabane dans un arbre ou du grenier (un endroit perché) par exemple, cela pourrait expliquer l'utilisation du terme "earthly eyrie". Mais il faudrait alors réfléchir à une traduction équivalente...



Maybe you could just use "endroit perché," with some added words around it to signify that this was a "refuge et leur petit coin bien à elles." I'd lose the "earthly" in the translation. What it accomplishes with eyrie is to show that this refuge for the girls feels like it's in the clouds, but it's accessible to them in their daily life.


----------



## Loic

Et si l'on combinait les deux idées :" notre petit nid secret" ?


----------



## Keigan

Oui, j'avais pensé à nid douillet. Je seconde "petit nid secret".


----------



## la grive solitaire

Je crois qu'on parle ici d'un grenier où des petites filles jouent à se déguiser de vieilles robes trouvées dans une malle. Le grenier est donc "the earthly eyrie."


----------



## Keigan

Oui, qui peut être leur "jardin/nid secret".. c'est une métaphore


----------



## la grive solitaire

Peut-être:_ leur aire d'aigle sur terre _(c'est à dire leur  paradis sur terre)


----------



## Keigan

Forget about aire d'aigle or whatever it is along this, it doesn't work in French. "Paradis sur terre" works though.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Keigan said:


> Forget about aire d'aigle or whatever it is along this, it doesn't work in French. "Paradis sur terre" works though.



D'accord, but_ earthly eyrie _is hardly everyday English...


----------



## Keigan

Sure, but the aire d'aigle thing doesn't work at all...


----------



## viera

Doesn't the adjective "earthly" mean that the girls' eyrie is down on the ground rather than high up?

By the way, how do you pronounce "eyrie"?


----------



## la grive solitaire

I take it to mean that it's an earthly paradise (the eyrie being the paradise)

I also found the expression* earthly eyrie* in "The Hermitage" a poem by Edward Rowland Sill:

But, like the fledgeling eaglet, leave the nest, —
 Our *earthly eyrie *up among the stars, —
 And freely soar, to tread the desolate moon,
 Or mingle with the neighbor folk of Mars.


Here's the pronunciation for eyrie/aerie  (AE, of course  )http://webster.com/dictionary/aerie


----------



## Cath.S.

_Paradis sur terre_ me semble un peu loin de l'original.

_jardin secret _représente d'ordinaire non un lieu réel mais un espace _métaphorique_.

_Nid d'aigle_ est souvent employé au sens figuré pour désigner n'importe quel lieu élevé et inaccessible. J'aime bien la proposition de Loïc,_ notre petit nid secret_ - quoique, cela convient peut-être mieux à des amoureux ? Pas sûr...

Autre idée : _notre repaire_.


----------



## damoskito

Peut-être un "nid douillet"?


----------

